# why does my weed smell like fresh cut grass?



## that bear smokey (Jul 22, 2012)

I have done a couple of harvest and each time my weed smells like fresh cut yard grass. I was curious whats is the cause of this? I know you cure it in a jar for awhile. So how long do you need to cure in a jar till it starts smelling like real weed? or I am just doing something else wrong?


----------



## superstoner1 (Jul 22, 2012)

you dried it too quick.i prefer to let it dry first and then trim.


----------



## dankalotta (Jul 22, 2012)

yea its possible you put it in the jar too erly you want to make sure its atleast dry on the outside of the nug before it goes in the jar and if its a little wet on the inside u have to open the jar every couple hours or so and let air out for a while or it can get moldy if the herbs good itl smell like weed as soon as its drying and dry u dont have to cure it to make it smell like that when u cure it itl just make the smell it has "more" but it wont change the smell


----------



## Chiceh (Jul 22, 2012)

The stems should be snappy dry but not dusty dry when it goes in the jar. If dried properly is gets sweeter smelling the longer in the jar imo.


----------



## that bear smokey (Jul 22, 2012)

ok thank you everyone. so whats the correct way or easy to dry weed.


----------



## Chiceh (Jul 22, 2012)

You need a cool, dark, dry area preferable with some ventilation and or a fan. You can either hang the buds on lines or lay them out flat off the ground on a tarp. If you lay them out you need to turn them daily to prevent a flat side lol. I don't like a fan directly on the buds so i point either below or above them and I also use a dehumidifier in the room with all my exhaust going. It should take any where from 3 to 7 days depending on your elements. The slower even dry is what I go for.


----------



## 400wattsallday (Jul 22, 2012)

hang it upside down on a line


----------



## that bear smokey (Jul 22, 2012)

Chiceh said:


> You need a cool, dark, dry area preferable with some ventilation and or a fan. You can either hang the buds on lines or lay them out flat off the ground on a tarp. If you lay them out you need to turn them daily to prevent a flat side lol. I don't like a fan directly on the buds so i point either below or above them and I also use a dehumidifier in the room with all my exhaust going. It should take any where from 3 to 7 days depending on your elements. The slower even dry is what I go for.


ok thank you very much. I have hung my weed up like you said. I think my mistake was having a fan blowing on them. I think it dries to fast instead of letting it take its time.


----------



## gioua (Jul 22, 2012)

what it your current drying method?

I like to hang mine upside down till the bigger stems are crunchy out of the sun and always for more then 7-10 days or longer depending on the plant in a cool fanned area


----------



## Chiceh (Jul 22, 2012)

I find it dries it too fast when blowing directly on the buds but they need the air circulation. Did you trim all the leaves off?


----------



## thepaintedchef (Jul 22, 2012)

You need to get all leaf and as much main stem off as u can. Go read mz Jill's article on drying and curing in subs old school organics thread. When you leave to much leaf and stem on them you run the risk of chlorophyll seeping into your buds hence the hay/ grass taste.all it tales is a Lil research on your part.


----------



## Chiceh (Jul 22, 2012)

There is always the dreaded mold risk leaving too much leaf on. The air can't move around the buds to properly dry them.


----------



## that bear smokey (Jul 22, 2012)

Chiceh said:


> There is always the dreaded mold risk leaving too much leaf on. The air can't move around the buds to properly dry them.


ok thank you for your reply and your time.


----------



## Moebius (Jul 22, 2012)

A lot of good points mentioned.

I would add, change the strain you're growing. You've done it twice and still not happy..... Like cheese? They tend to be really stinky, easy to grow and it will be hard to end up with weed that smells like grass.

Edit:
Some marijuana just doesn't smell strong.


----------



## xxEMOxx (Jul 23, 2012)

Excess chlorophyll, as well it was dried not long enough, to fast, and jarred to early.

I prefer to trim wet, to prevent excess nutes and chlorophyll to leach from fan and sugar leaves into flowers, I also like to flush thoroughly, then dry low and slow until a nice crisp dry snap comes from the stems went bent.

Then off into a jar for curing...... jars vented 2-3x a day for at least 5 days up until well, idk whenever I deem ready...... 

The hay/grassy scent comes from excess chlorophyll and moisture in the flowers at the time of storage/jarring.


----------



## that bear smokey (Jul 23, 2012)

xxEMOxx said:


> Excess chlorophyll, as well it was dried not long enough, to fast, and jarred to early.
> 
> I prefer to trim wet, to prevent excess nutes and chlorophyll to leach from fan and sugar leaves into flowers, I also like to flush thoroughly, then dry low and slow until a nice crisp dry snap comes from the stems went bent.
> 
> ...


ok thank you for the reply.


----------



## ganjaman87 (Jul 28, 2012)

Moebius said:


> A lot of good points mentioned.
> 
> I would add, change the strain you're growing. You've done it twice and still not happy..... Like cheese? They tend to be really stinky, easy to grow and it will be hard to end up with weed that smells like grass.
> 
> ...


Exactly....I just grew out Sour Diesel from Reserva Privada and it had no fucking smell while the 818 Headband right next to it was a stinker


----------



## PixiDustr (Jul 28, 2012)

I like to trim leaves off the buds then hang them for 3 days (I'm in the desert southwest and it's very dry here), I then cut them off the stems and place them in paper lunch bags 1 layer thick and fold over the lip of the bag and closepin it shut for three days, then I jar them. When you jar them, the moisture from the inside of the bud moistens the rest of the bud...that's why you need to burp them until the relative humidity is about 55%. Hygrometers in jar can measure that. How long you hang them, bag them, and jar them will depend on where you live. The more humidity in the air the longer it will take them to dry out. If you just blow dry them you won't let them marinade and you will just get that hay flavor.


----------



## that bear smokey (Jul 28, 2012)

PixiDustr said:


> I like to trim leaves off the buds then hang them for 3 days (I'm in the desert southwest and it's very dry here), I then cut them off the stems and place them in paper lunch bags 1 layer thick and fold over the lip of the bag and closepin it shut for three days, then I jar them. When you jar them, the moisture from the inside of the bud moistens the rest of the bud...that's why you need to burp them until the relative humidity is about 55%. Hygrometers in jar can measure that. How long you hang them, bag them, and jar them will depend on where you live. The more humidity in the air the longer it will take them to dry out. If you just blow dry them you won't let them marinade and you will just get that hay flavor.


well I am in vacaville ca. it gets warm here but very very low humidity. I am talking like 16% to 20%.


----------



## DiscreteMeat (Nov 3, 2012)

I had a blueberry diesel, strawberry cough, and blue dream crop... Everything had a smile while still in the dirt but the moment they were cut? Had that grassy/hay smell. The caveat was that I dropped a couple blue deez stems on my closet carpet and when I found them 2 months later? They wreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeaked of that sour lemony diesel smell. So, I'm sold on a thorough drying period, and a good cure because in my case, that made ALL the difference in smell, potency, and taste.


----------



## micadesgns (Nov 4, 2012)

Here is an inexpensive drying rack i made. scrap particle board a couple eyelets and some wire. hold about 3 plants worth. cost minimal. go to a cabinet shop and ask for some scrap wood.i have it in a dark spare bedroom with a ceiling fan circulateing air. i dry 5 to 7 days till stems bend like they wanna break, but not snap. then i open jars 2 hours every 12 till cured right. how do i know when done........... thats your best tell....


----------

